# Turkeys in Macomb county



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

has anyone heard of turkeys in macomb county at all? A friend of mine works at a golf course and he said he had a flock of turkeys out there for almost a whole year. we live in a trailor park here and my mom woke me up one day at 7 in the morning freaking sayin we got turkeys in our yard. i laughed and called her nuts but there was 7 turkeys and one really big tom with a long beard and a jake in the mix. We dont know if sumone turned em lose or what but the golf course is around 5 mins from our house and also the road our park is on has had alot of turkeys on it. they use to stare down the cars in the middle of the road.

has anyone else seen any around here


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Heven't seen them in a year but there were a few that hung out on m-50 and north ave. in the median..


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I see turkey every where thruout macomb county. Been seeing them for 10 years now In all the northern county towns from 21 mile road north. I remember when I seen my first one years ago. It was off 22 mile and card rd.there where about 3 of them. Then I did some reserch and found that turkey originated in southern counties in michigan and not so abundent in the north. Till the population and the building started to boom and pushed the birds further north. Then I forget but like 15 or so years ago the dnr started to plant birds in most southern counties to help bring the population back up in the area they originally where from. 

And if you'd like to see some turkey take a drive thru Stoney Creek metro park. They have a good population going on there.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

A friend of mine lives at 23 and shelby....

he has a roosting tree in his front yard.......they fly to the roof and then to the tree

even see a bunch in oakland county too

I for one am delighted at the comeback and the efforts of everyone that brought the wild turkeys back


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

They are all over the place north of M-59. There is a big flock around 24 and North Avenue that are often hanging out on the west side of the road and another one around 29 or 30 mile and North Avenue that usually hang out on the east side of the road.


----------



## Kimber-Dog (Jan 12, 2006)

I've seen a flock of 7 or 8 at M97 & 24 mile rd. last fall.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I actually saw a hen at 15 mile and Kelly in Fraser a few years back.


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

I live in Shelby Twp. and I had one on my table November 24th.
Walleye Magnet


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

cool i didnt relize that there was this many around here i live in chesterfield and one of the flocks that was seen was at 21 and north ave and the other one was at 21 and fairchild might be the same flock. Our house is inbetween 22 and 23 miles on fairchild and they were in here eating bird seed lol 

Rob


----------



## JAS (Nov 16, 2005)

I know that there are bunches in Lapeer county. Therefore, they cant be too far off.

Thanks,
JAS


----------



## jrp (Apr 5, 2005)

I have lived in Ray since 1966, back then you would have never seen a turkey. Now you will see more turkey than pheasants, they are all over in the Metro Park System but off limits to hunting, unless you can get permission to hunt close to the boundries.


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

I live in northern Macomb and have been really surprised by the lack of turkey sightings in the past in our area. In recent months though I have spotted a few large flocks around the area's I have access to. 
JRP...kind of the opposite around our house. Very few turkeys but a pretty good group of pheasants hang out behind our house. Have seen as many as seven at a time.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

There use to be a huge flock living in the airport at 22 Mile & Hayes, since it has been replaced by what will be yet another subdivsion I have not seen them anymore. And as stated above Stony Creek metropark has alot of Turkey.


----------



## TETON (Jan 25, 2006)

stoney creek and surrounding areas of the park the birds have flourished


----------



## itchyscratchpad (Jan 22, 2002)

Saw one on my way home from work. Rush hour evening traffic. Standing on the side of Mound Rd just North of Metro Parkway. Very strange lot's of rubbernecking drivers.


----------



## fire-tiger (Mar 15, 2005)

Saw two toms strutting in the median on M-59 between the RR tracks and Grosbeck last spring. Going by at 50 mph I was'nt sure what I had seen, so I turned around and went back for a second look.


----------



## JAG (Aug 19, 2005)

Fire-tiger, there was a couple of hens there also. The DNR had a truck out there one afternoon trying to catch them in a trap. They had so many people call them and were afraid they were going to cause an accident, which eventually they did. They never did trap them.I live on the north end of Richmond and see a few in the field behind me once or twice a month. Hopefully we'll have a mess of them in a few years....Jim


----------



## mqxlt (Dec 6, 2005)

There is one tom hanging out at Ford and Beck in Canton in western wayne county! They are going to be every where soon!


----------



## zeronine (Nov 25, 2005)

Roseville in the area of common road and the Canadian National railroad tracks. I've seen three hens at one time near the power station there....it's freaky cause it's an almost completely industrial area thats all built up with almost no wood lots - not to mention that most of the area is filthy.


----------



## fishinggirl (Mar 13, 2006)

i was at stoney creek metro park yesterday and there were turkey tracks everywhere!!


----------

